# In Memory of



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I thought it might be nice to have a memorial thread to remember the pets we have lost, poodle or otherwise. 

Last year, I took my kitten Neptune to the vet. He had been breathing heavily and I thought he might have a cold. 

I took him in, expecting to get some antibiotics, and they took a chest x-ray. The diagnosis was FIP- Feline infectious peritonitis. His lungs were 90% filled with fluid, and his chance of recovery was slim to none. 
I held him as our vet helped him over the bridge. He was 6 months old

We adopted Neptune from the animal control shelter, I had wanted a cat that was different, and he had a stubby tail. 
Neptune was always a bratty cat, and liked to mess with the dogs alot. He loved nuzzling in Kaden's hair, and sleeping right in front of the dog crates. He was not afraid of anything, except for the vaccum. 

Its been a year, but I still miss him


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Murphy was a cat I adopted as a kitten from an animal shelter in Salem, MA. I had him for 11 years until January 3, 2006 when he had heart failure and I had to put him to sleep. He's the ginger tabby in the pictures.

Gizzie was adopted by me in 2003 after her owner abandoned her to move to another state. She was the sweetest cat I've ever met. She had lots of health problems over the last couple of years of her life and she was such a trouper through all of the medical procedures she endured. She was loved by everyone at the vet clinic. She suddenly developed a fast-growing squamous cell tumor in her mouth last July and within three days of diagnosis, I had to have her put to sleep too. Both deaths were heartbreaking and I miss them terribly, but I swear to you, they are still around here. I see them all the time out of the corner of my eye. I find that really comforting.

Both Murphy and Gizzie were excellent older siblings to Mickey, who came along in 2004.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't have a pic of him on my computer, but I lost a kitten as well, 5 or 6 years ago. He was my current kitty's best friend, they were always together. He was a large, white cat with brown and gray spots. He was adorable, and HUGE! He used to shove the other kitty away from the food bowl while she was eating, so she was always really tiny. He struggled for a few months with a UTI that progressively got worse, even after a whole lot of money and effort was put into his recovery. I believe he had some sort of stones, but I don't know since I was only in 5th grade at the time when he died, I didn't understand. He had to be boarded at the vet for a while during Christmas time, and the vets sent him home on Christmas Eve so they wouldn't have to work, they thought he would be fine. He died Christmas morning. I still refuse to go to that vet due to their poor judgments; though I don't think he would have survived much longer, I am very resentful of them sending him home despite him being in obviously poor health. He was a wonderful, cuddly, playful cat. I miss him a lot. He was less than a year old when he died. ):


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Birdie said:


> I don't have a pic of him on my computer, but I lost a kitten as well, 5 or 6 years ago. He was my current kitty's best friend, they were always together. He was a large, white cat with brown and gray spots. He was adorable, and HUGE! He used to shove the other kitty away from the food bowl while she was eating, so she was always really tiny. He struggled for a few months with a UTI that progressively got worse, even after a whole lot of money and effort was put into his recovery. I believe he had some sort of stones, but I don't know since I was only in 5th grade at the time when he died, I didn't understand. He had to be boarded at the vet for a while during Christmas time, and the vets sent him home on Christmas Eve so they wouldn't have to work, they thought he would be fine. He died Christmas morning. I still refuse to go to that vet due to their poor judgments; though I don't think he would have survived much longer, I am very resentful of them sending him home despite him being in obviously poor health. He was a wonderful, cuddly, playful cat. I miss him a lot. He was less than a year old when he died. ):



We got our first pet (except when I was really little) when I was in 4th grade. His name was Booger, and he was awesome! 
We got him from a lady my aunt worked with. Her boyfriend was moving in with her, and he was allergic to cats, so the cat had to go (whatever, I'm not here to judge) We got Booger and brought him home, and two days later he started yowling when he was using the litter box. We took him to the vet, and they said he had crystals in his bladder/urethra. We did not have the money to treat him, and the vet said he would have to be on special food and it would still probably come back. so after my mom called everyone in our family to ask for help, and no one could, we made the decision to put him to sleep. I cried for days, especially since my mom took him to the shelter to be put to sleep (it was free at the pound as opposed to about $100 for the vet to do it) 

This is why I always put my animals first. I dont care if I have to eat Ramen, if they need something, they get it. 

My mom always used this as an example as to how we really could not afford a pet, and I appreciate it, even if it is a hard lesson.


----------

